# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Vương quốc Anh, thiên nhiên hùng vĩ

## hangnt

Từ những đường bờ biển quanh co hay các ngọn núi sừng sững tới những trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất và các trạm phát điện đồ sộ, triển lãm “Britain from the Air” nhằm ca ngợi sự phong phú giàu có trong cảnh quan thiên nhiên nước Anh.


Toàn cảnh cây cầu cạn Glenfinnan lượn vòng qua cao nguyên West mang theo đường xe lửa được coi là có tuyến đường lãng mạn nhất nước Anh. Được hoàn thành năm 1901, tuyến đường dài 263 km vừa được bầu chọn là đường ray tàu hỏa hàng đầu thế giới.


Cánh đồng cây táo gai hình trái tim ở Oare, Wiltshire. Cây táo gai là loại quả có hương vị ngọt thơm có thể làm thành mứt, siro, thạch hoặc các loại hương liệu khác. Có khoảng 2.300 loài táo khác nhau ở Anh nhưng 70% số táo người dân thường mua là nhập khẩu.


Con ngựa trắng trên cánh đồng ở Uffington, Oxfordshire. Hình khắc cổ xưa này có từ thời đồ đồ Đồng, với kích thước 110×38,5 m, nó cũng là hình khắc dài nhất trong nước. Tác phẩm được tạo ra bằng cách khắc các đường rãnh lên sườn đồi và lấp các đường rãnh đó bằng bột đá phấn trắng.

----------


## fpt

ôi nhớ London quá đã lâu rồi chưa có dịp trở lại

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Cảnh đẹp thật. Việt Nam mình cũng có núi non hùng vĩ như vậy, He he , nếu không có dịp đi Lon don thì đi du lịch ngắm núi non VN cũng đẹp lắm. Không thua kém nơi đâu cả.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

cảnh vẫn thế không có gì thay đổi cả vẫn vẻ đẹp đó từ lần mình đến thăm ^^

----------


## showluo

hình đẹp quá
Hay thật, đúng là cái j cũng làm được

----------


## vido

mình xem bộ phim Leap year, mê mẩn với cảnh quan vùng nông thôn nước Anh! Mong ước đc một ngày tới đó! <3

----------

